# Problem with calibration - Presonus FP10 can't achieve -12dbfs?



## wojt (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey, today I've started my journey with REW to measure my new studio, and I really don't know what to do. Im using macbook and presonus fp-10 firewire for now, and I cant get -12dbfs without a peak in calibration. I linked my microphone input with channels output, and my interface is peaking at -14-12dbfs, with 0 headroom. Volume is max, Presonus is default sound device both for in and output, so maybe anyone have experienced things like that? All best, Wojt


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Unfortunately Apple's Java runtime has a bug that prevents Java applications accessing the inputs of firewire-connected soundcards. The Oracle Java runtime for OS X may not have the same problem, otherwise the onboard sound on macbooks generally performs very well.


----------

